# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» вносит изменения в тарифы на услуги антивирусной защиты

## ByFly

В связи с наличием валютной составляющей (более 90%) в стоимость услуг антивирусной защиты с 10.02.2016 вносятся  изменения в соответствующие тарифы. Ознакомиться с новыми тарифами можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

